# Suggestion : 2.1 / Tower speakers for 50" LED TV



## speedyguy (Feb 2, 2015)

Please suggest 2.1 or tower speakers for a new LED TV in a normal medium sized living room.

Why so specific?
 - Cannot go for 5.1/4.1 etc since there is no convenient place to have rear surround speakers. Moreover, a small kid in the house who may spoil wires hanging around. ** Not sure if wireless surround speakers can be slotted to a wall mount without much damage (rented house).

 - Budget is up to INR 10000, so a good tower speakers seem to be a distant dream. But also important to know that sound out will be from a Videocon LED TV. So speakers must be utilized to best with it.


What do I like?
 - I like names of JBL, Harman, Sony, Creative etc. But open to suggestions. 

 - Good floor vibrating bass (to best extent in that range), deep crisp sound, tidy get up.

Where can I buy from?
 - Open to both online, and stores in Bangalore.

Awaiting suggestions. Thanks in advance.

Enjoy~!


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 2, 2015)

*www.digit.in/forum/reviews/181995-...-2605-v3-stereo-system-review.html?highlight=

I'll suggest these.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Feb 2, 2015)

*Re: Suggestion : 2.1 / Tower speakers for 50&quot; LED TV*



speedyguy said:


> Please suggest 2.1 or tower speakers for a new LED TV in a normal medium sized living room.
> 
> Why so specific?
> - Cannot go for 5.1/4.1 etc since there is no convenient place to have rear surround speakers. Moreover, a small kid in the house who may spoil wires hanging around. ** Not sure if wireless surround speakers can be slotted to a wall mount without much damage (rented house).
> ...



you just *may* get a pair of floorstanders within your budget. i had, 3 years back. but then, you would also need an amp to power them up, which will again set you back financially.
if you have someone at Hyderabad, or if you can somehow yourself go there and get speakers from there, this is a very good offer then:

Logitech z5500 5.1 computer speakers

i think i have interacted with that seller-member earlier once. don't worry about the deal being genuine or not. also, if you could install some casing-capping to conceal the speaker wires, it will look very good. any local electrician will be able to do it. wall-mounts can be had for 719/- a pair. the casing and the wall-mounts would require some drilling. when its time to leave the house for another one, you could buy a kg of white cement for 30 bucks, and fill in those holes, and when the cement dries, just give it a touch of matching paint; or if the walls are white, even a toothpaste would do! no need to apply a paint. simple! 

in your budget, a commercially-popular 2.1 or 5.1 system only is feasible. if somehow you could get those z5500d, then nothing like it!

P.S. - even tower speakers are not safe from children. a small cousin of mine enjoyed beating tabla on the drivers of my floorstanders, and slightly squelched one of them. if you get interested in getting the capping done, then let me know. i'll show you a couple of pics of how i've got them done.

- - - Updated - - -
 [MENTION=148045]anirbandd[/MENTION] - just saw your review. didn't know you had wrote up one. good job!


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 2, 2015)

[MENTION=120775]GhorMaanas[/MENTION] : please post pictures of your setup. 

i love AV setups


----------



## GhorMaanas (Feb 2, 2015)

anirbandd said:


> @GhorMaanas : please post pictures of your setup.
> 
> i love AV setups



lol ok. will do this weekend, though there's not much to be looked at.


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 2, 2015)

GhorMaanas said:


> lol ok. will do this weekend, though there's not much to be looked at.


I just love looking at the setups. 

Some of the setups on hifivision are so mouth watering...


----------



## GhorMaanas (Feb 4, 2015)

anirbandd said:


> I just love looking at the setups.
> 
> Some of the setups on hifivision are so mouth watering...



did you take a peek in the 'my audio/video set-up' section there?

BTW, did you get a ThunderBird? your DP seems to tell so.


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 4, 2015)

GhorMaanas said:


> did you take a peek in the 'my audio/video set-up' section there?
> 
> BTW, did you get a ThunderBird? your DP seems to tell so.




You are on hifivision??.. What is your user handle?

Yes.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Feb 4, 2015)

anirbandd said:


> You are on hifivision??.. What is your user handle?
> 
> Yes.



oh nice nice! congrats! did you enquire how much was the price difference from the matte version, and the waiting period?
hint of my username on HFV lies in my user-status in here.


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 4, 2015)

No difference in price for different colors.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Feb 4, 2015)

no not colours, the finish, matte vs gloss. i think i was told there was a price difference in matte vs gloss bikes when i had enquired last year, though am not sure now. anyway, nevermind.


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 5, 2015)

nope. there is NO price difference in color as well as matte.. 

MARINE - Gloss
LIGHTNING - Gloss
STONE - Matte
FLICKER - Gloss


----------



## GhorMaanas (Feb 5, 2015)

ohk! i was mistaken then. i have an affinity towards matte finish in most things.


----------

